# Truth about Peat pellets?



## Tailgater (Jun 21, 2012)

I have read differing reports about this and it seems like it should be more clear cut. Will pepper seeds germinate and begin growing in peat pellets? I've read to never do that because they won't germinate in that medium. I've also read that they will germinate in that medium and even seen companies market peat pellets for germinating peppers including showing a pepper plant seedling! What's the real deal?


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

NEVER, NEVER, NEVER ever use peat pots, peat pellets, or potting soil that is mostly peat.

Everyone always asks "Why??" ---We don't know---Perhaps the peat is too acidic, or that there is something in peat that inhibits pepper seed germination.

All we know, is that whenever anyone has had problems with pepper seed germination, when the seeds are known to have good germination after testing them on top of moist cotton--part of the problem has always been peat pellets, or potting soil that was mostly peat.

i just read this..it is part of a blog on growing peppers.. i am not sure if it is correct but i am glad you mentioned it..i just bought a bunch of peat pellets and would have put my peppers in them..do you know if there is anything else that won't start in these.


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the peat pots, but don't think I've ever used them to germinate peppers or tomatoes. I do know they aren't good for garlic, so they don't go in my compost pile. I use them mainly for leafy veggies.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

You may want to considered trying coconut fiber >> http://www.burpee.com/seed-starting/concentrated-seed-starting-formula-prod001765.html


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I use the coir in my potting soil mix, along with sand, wood ash (instead of lime), clay and manure compost.


----------



## HOOKER (Nov 24, 2012)

isnt Peat about the most Nuetral media???


----------



## jkuchenmeister (Mar 20, 2013)

I dont care too much for the peat pots, they seem to dry out my seedlings very fast and they die. Ive transplanted what is left of my pepper seedlings that were in peat pots and are doing much better.


----------

